# Albanian: plis hat



## Nadias

_hola!
Quería hacer una consulta que en otros foros no supieron contestar.
Tengo que traducir un artículo que dice lo siguiente:
_
_One man, to the far left of the photograph, is wearing a traditional Albanian white plis hat._

A la izquierda de la fotografía, el hombre con un gorro _plis_ albano blanco...


_Mi problema está en *plis hat, *recién se me ocurrió que puede ser una palabra tomada del francés. Pero quizás es una palabra originaria de Albania, y ahí estoy más perdida!_
_Mi traducción todavía está muy rara por el órden de los adjetivos.

Uds qué dicen?_
_Cualquier opinión me sirve!
Muchas gracias!_


----------



## Whodunit

"*hat*" is English and means "gorro" in Spanish. 

"*plis*" should be "sod" in English according to this dictionary.


----------



## Nadias

mmm interesante
pero todavía no se cómo traducirlo!

Sod: a very offensive word for someone, especially a man, who you think is stupid or annoying/ a piece of earth or the layer of earth with grass and roots growing in it.

¿?!


----------



## the queen

Hello 
Plis is an Albanian traditional hat and it is called like that in Albania and Kosovo.  I mean the article tells you the original word plis and he probably says hat to let you know its a hat.  The plis is only used in some parts of Albania and Kosovo and nowhere else in the world, so probably they couldn't find a better word to translate it.


----------



## Whodunit

¿Y que piensas de "gorro boludo" o "gorro imbécil"? 

EDIT: After having read the queen's answer:


the queen said:


> hello
> Plis is an albanian traditional hat and it is called like that in Albania and Kosovo,I mean the article tells you the original word plis and he probably says hat to let you know its a hat.The plis is only used in some parts of Albania and Kosovo and nowhere else in the world,so probably they couldn't find a better word to translate it.


Can you show us a picture of such a hat?


----------



## Nadias

*Thank you all!!*


----------



## the queen

Unfortunately I can't find anyone in Google to show it to you but it is white always and in a round form.
But you said:
_One man, to the far left of the photograph, is wearing a traditional Albanian white plis hat._
so perhaps it's in that photo.
Anyway today it is not used by young people as I said it's traditional and only old people wear it.
p.s. As for the dictionary I was flabbergasted when I saw it it's completely stupid


----------

